# mileage question



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

have viewed a 2011 auto trail Savannah which ticks all the boxes for us. and its in beautiful condition with only 1 previous owner.

mileages seem a lot for its last year of use... 12,000 miles in just over a year


2011 to 2014 ...3 years .....3,500 miles

april 2014 to nov 2014 ......4,000 miles

nov 2014 to july 2015 ......8,000 miles

do these figures seem realistic or do you think the van been "overused" compared to others

john


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I guess it could well come down to the individual circumstances of the previous owner - perhaps they bought the van 2 or 3 years before retirement and then retired a year before selling it and used it extensively in that period. They may have then concluded (as many people do after their first or second van) that they want something different. 15,000 miles for a four year old van is not excessive and you've got the comfort of knowing that it's been run in and hopefully any defects rectified. Maybe the dealer can shed some light on it's high mileage in the last 12 months?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

One thing to remember, and often overlooked, is the fact that these are commercial vehicles, and as such are made for high mileage.
More important is the interior use as a low mileage van could have sat in Spain and used every day for months!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

When we traded in our AutoTrail last March it had done just over 23k miles in 3 years.
I think it was just about run in.
The dealer later told us that the new owners thought it was brand new when they looked at it.

Richard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We can easily do over 10000 miles in a year in ours so I suspect its had a couple of years of weekend and holiday use then its been used for what it was designed for, some proper long term trips.

Wouldnt put me off in fact the opposite. I would rather have something thats been used a lot rather than sat on a drive for months on end. At least you will know its been in regular use and you would assume any faults have been ironed out and I suspect everything will work. You might put up with a fault if you only occasionally use a van but if your away six months it all has to work.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wouldn't give it a second thought. You would expect a car to have done 12-14K a year wouldnt you, so why get even slightly concerned at something thats ONLY done 8K in a year?? 

Mileage is NOT that important. You can have one owner who does 5K in it and has no mechanical sympathy at all so thrasshes the nuts off it and a subsequent owner who 50K whilst driving sensibly.

CONDITION is everything! 

The base vehicle is built to do monster mileages in a short space of time. If its coming from a dealer you doubtless have 12 months warranty with it anyway.

Andy


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

As said before, maybe bought ready for retirement, have had a few jollys in it, then decided after there long trip two singles are not for them, the Savanagh is the two fixed singles isn't it??
Horses for courses, 
Misty


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Mileage wouldn't bother me but I see no reason why you shouldn't ask the dealer for more detailed history of the van. A simple, 'innocent' question around how the past owner used the vehicle without mentioning mileage should be enough to start and then dig deeper depending on the answers. I'd see the high mileage as a positive because it means the van is doing what it is designed to do. Better than having a low mileage and a worn interior.

More and more ambulances are being bodied on Fiats and I'm told those vehicles are clocking up 150,000 miles, almost always fully laden, in just a few years without too many problems.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Cookies - is this the one at Oaktree Motorhomes?

Did you get the mileage by using the DVLA website https://www.gov.uk/check-mot-history?


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

The mileage would not put me off at all, I would be more concerned about the general condition of the vehicle and as other have pointed out if it's coming from a dealer you would probably have 12 month's warranty anyway.

If the Motorhome floats your boat go for it and happy travels :grin2::grin2:

M


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

These vehicles really are designed and built to do starship mileages. 10K in a year really is utterly nothing at all.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

The one thing I have learnt since owning motorhomes is the higher the mileage the better as long as you have service history .As others have said these vehicles are built for high mileage commercial use and not meant to be left parked up. If they are many things will deteriorate faster than when used daily. I speak ftom experience, for example front wheel bearings failing at 25k.Also clutch thrust bearing and fuel pump at 15k.
This van now does 15-20k per year , still a fraction of what it's designed to do.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

​


deefordog said:


> Cookies - is this the one at Oaktree Motorhomes?
> 
> Did you get the mileage by using the DVLA website https://www.gov.uk/check-mot-history?


yes and yes just up the road from us


----------

